# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Burma >  Tips und Infos für Burmaurlaub gesucht

## schiene

Ich plane im Oktober 2011 7-12 Tage von Thailand aus Burma zu besuchen.
Wer war schon mal dort??
Bin für alle Tips und Infos dankbar.

----------


## resci

ich flieg in drei Wochen für 10 Tage nach Bangkok.
Wollte ursprünlich drei Tage nach Dhaka ne Städtetour machen, da Bangkok Airways diese Route seit neuestem anbietet.
Da ich aber in einem anderen Forum übelstes über Dhaka lesen mußte, bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht nach Rangoon fliege. Weiss momentan blos nicht, ob ich in der burmesischen Botschaft nach meiner Ankunft in BKK auf die Schnelle ein Visum krieg.
Mal schaun, wenns klappt schreib ich nen Reisebericht.

resci

----------


## Willi Wacker

..ich war so um 1972 in Burma, 
bis Mandalay rauf.In Rangoon beim YMCA gepennt
und den Lebensunterhalt für eine Woche, damals gab's nur 7 Tage
mit zwei Stangen Zigaretten und 2 Flaschen Black Label 
aus dem Flieger finanziert, das war'n nocht Zeiten   ::  

wie's heute ist, keine Ahnung, aber bestimmt nicht mehr so wie damals.

( Onkel Iffi oder auch Proffu, hat irgendwo einen Reisebericht über Burman eingestellt, das ist vieleicht 2 Jahre her )

----------


## schiene

Das Visum für Somlak und mich werde ich schon in Deutschland beantragen.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Burmesen aus dem Süden sind entweder von Kowthong geflogen,  oder in >2 Tagen mit dem Boot bis nach Molamain?(?Schreibweise) 
Ansonsten mußten die oberhalb von Kanchanaburi (3Cheddi)  rüber. 
Heute sind viele Straßen nach Dawai im Bau. 
Dadurch kann man auch von Kowthong auf dem Landweg fahren. 
Dafür muß man aber immer noch ein Visum haben,  das man bei der Einreise NICHT bekommt. 
Auch sollen die vielen Minen,  die die Karen davon abhalten sollen,  in ihre Heimat zurückzukehren,  noch lange nicht geräumt.

----------


## Siamfan

Rechts im Hintergrund Festland Burma,  links Insel mit Casino

----------


## Siamfan

Das habe ich gerade gefunden:

----------

